# Middleton's Walnut



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

John Middleton's Walnut : Not Walnut flavored. Named for the street of the original shop in Philadelphia, this blend is a 19th century Premium English blend of the World's seven finest tobaccos... Burley, Kentucky, Cavendish, Virginia, Latakia, Turkish, and Maryland. It's air-cured, coarse cut, and produced right here in the good old USA. 

Walnut has been referred to by some as an Americanized English blend, and this is true for the most part. It's a primarily Burley based blend with a mild, slight English taste. The Latakia is very present in the tub aroma but is light and smooth in taste while smoking. Walnut comes at the perfect moisture level right from the tub. It loads and lights with ease, and smokes cool and dry all the way to the bottom of the bowl, leaving behind a fine gray ash.

With it's Burley base, Walnut can be smoked all day long and not be overpowering and has very little "bite". An added plus is that my wife actually likes the aroma of this one... Tho ONLY blend with Latakia I can say that about. Now I'm not trying to say this a replacement for the serious English smoker , but for what it is, and especially for the price, it's well worth a try for a change of pace to a lighter blend. How this became an "old codger" blend is beyond me, and if packaged in 50gr or 100gr tins by today's more popular blenders, I'd bet it would sell for much more than it does. Lucky for those of us that have discovered it, it's very inexpensive and nearly always in stock at our various suppliers. Burley, Aro, and English lovers should all be in agreement on this one!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

How would you compare it to Spillman mixture or 4noggins BHT? I quite like these "set and forget" american englishes and should try this one if I get a chance.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

ruralhipster said:


> How would you compare it to Spillman mixture or 4noggins BHT?


Haven't had the pleasure of either of those, so I can't make the comparison... Sorry.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Walnut is one of my favorite go to smokes. I don't know why it's not more popular. It has the all the positive qualities of PA or Carter Hall plus a little extra flavor dimension, but on the opposite end of Sugar Barrel. I would hesitate to call it an English blend, it almost seems to belong in a class by itself. I have tried it in most of my pipes but it smokes like a dream in my $10 estate Ropp.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I just have a hard time wanting to go buy one of these OTC tobaccos after sampling Mixture 79. I guess I could start another Version of the Pass. Nice review


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Meant to comment on this way back. Walnut is a fine smoke, no doubt! About all I have against it is I that I like a bit more nicotine in my smokes. Thanks for reviewing it, Dale. :smile:


----------

